# stainable epoxy



## Perry Hurley (Jun 18, 2017)

i am bulding a harvest table out of 4x4 oak i am going to stain it dark but it has some cracks were it would not joint tight what epoxy works best and can i add stain to it to match the color we want


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

When I think of "Epoxy" I think 2 part epoxy, the kind used to glue pieces together. But I think what your looking for some type of stainable wood putty right? Personally when I have a small gap in a piece (REALLY SMALL and only in emergency's) I use some fine sawdust from my piece and mix it with a little bit of wood glue and use that. I don't really suggest doing that though as it's pretty dumb. Is your table already built? If not try to see if you can get the joints tighter. I don't like stain mainly because if you accidentally have any damage/ glue spots it tends to show up very clearly and it ruins the natural beauty of the wood your working with but to each there own I guess. Try your local hardware store and make sure you use a test piece before you try it on your table first. Sorry I'm not much help. Good luck mate!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

" it has some cracks were it would not joint tight"

Do you want the epoxy to fill the gaps or to make the joint more solid? If it is to fill a gap then what is written above will do the job.

If it is a joint problem then what type of joint? and how much gap.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

At this point your joint is just bad. Nothing is going to help it so you might as well just fill it with wood putty appropriate to the stain color and just finish it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*fill the cracks and gaps OR ...*

Here's a bunch of epoxy wood fillers:
https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...jQwMzdfMQRzZWMDc2M-?p=epoxy+wood+putty&fr=sfp

OR, if you have the woodworking skills and tools to remove the boards and properly "joint" the edges then your best bet is to do that.

OR, don't "lipstick the pig" and just leave them as is. It will look more natural than trying a "fix" that doesn't match. 

OR, using a circular saw and a very straight guide, saw down the center of the gaps between the boards and make a parallel slot. It make require repeated passes to make a perfectly even slot, maybe 1/4" wide. Then insert a thin strip that is the same width as you new slot and glue it in place. You may use a different species of wood for a contrast, or use the same species.


----------

